# General Topics > General Discussion & News > Forum Questions & Workings >  Frog Forum appears to be hacked

## James

Get hacked message when going to main page (www . frogforum . net)
added spaces so address would show in post

Moderators , site owner please look into this.

Do not want to use site if hacked, but felt should post this info.

----------


## Heather

Thank you. We alerted John right away. 

We appreciate any heads up [emoji106].

----------


## Evan Spies

It has been hacked on more than one account according to my knowledge. 

Sent from my SM-T110 using Tapatalk

----------


## annashetty

Well done.I never thought of this. 
---------------------
cool math games

----------

